# MICHEL HERBELIN 'NEWPORT' (12456.S)



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je vous présente aujourd'hui un modèle emblématique des années 90, la










NEWPORT​
Pour ceux qui ne seraient pas familiers avec Michel Herbelin, il s'agit d'une marque Française remontant à la fin des années 40, originaire de Charquemont, dans le Jura.


La Newport, dans sa livrée or et acier, avec son cadran bleu profond et son bracelet en requin bleu, est l'un des modèles "historiques" de la marque.

On trouve encore ce même modèle au catalogue : NEWPORT ORIGINALS - Michel Herbelin
et n'a quasiment pas changé en 30 ans.


La mienne a été achetée d'occasion.


----------

